# VOB to WAV/MP3 File



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I need a little help, I used a free program several months ago to make a WAV file from a VOB I ripped from a comedy DVD I own so I could play it in my car. It worked great, but for some reason, I can not find the program on my PC. I must have uninstalled it for some reason, and I did some serious searching tonight for a program tonight and all I could find was BeSweet, however I wasn't too happy with it. I can't remember the name of it or anything. I don't need some big expensive powerful audio ripper, just a small freeware audio ripper from a VOB file. I don't care if it outputs it into a WAV or MP3.

Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Try vobrator, this is a demuxing program.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I have tried that program, but I don't understand how to change to output to a WAV or MP3.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I use SmartRipper to demux the video and audio into two seperate files. Besweet will then take care of transcoding the audio into an MP3. GordianKnot is a nice gui that will help you out with the encoding as the command line for BeSweet is a PITA.

PM me if you need additional instructions.


----------

